# La manito / la manita (manitos/manitas)



## perrodelmal

he visto que los argentinos (no sé si otros más) dicen así cuando piden ayuda.

"¿Me da una manito con esto?"

Yo supongo que es como en México "¿Me echas una mano con esto?"

Lo que no me cuadra es lo de manito, pues según yo debería de ser manita, diminutivo de mano.

¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué dicen así o cuál es la lógica de los argentinos para decirlo así?

Gracias


----------



## marinax

para nosotros el diminutivo de mano es "manito". lo que pasa es que en mexico tiene otro uso, y asumo que por eso usan "manita"...
no es que le cambiemos el genero a la palabra. aun dirias "LA manito".
y si: tiene el mismo significado que "echar una mano".


----------



## lazarus1907

Sólo como curiosidad: En España lo normal es "¿Me echas una mano con esto?"


----------



## perrodelmal

gracias marinax, acabo de leer los threads que hay al respecto, y no parecen ponerse de acuerdo, solamente que se usa de las dos formas...


----------



## marinax

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> gracias marinax, acabo de leer los threads que hay al respecto, y no parecen ponerse de acuerdo, solamente que se usa de las dos formas...


 
no estoy de acuerdo. de hecho el que te haya dicho que en argentina usamos la palabra "manita", no se de que lugar de argentina viene...


----------



## ines

marinax said:
			
		

> no estoy de acuerdo. de hecho el que te haya dicho que en argentina usamos la palabra "manita", no se de que lugar de argentina viene...



Coincido con vos, Marinax, viví en varios lugares de Argentina y nunca escuché decir "manita". Lo más frecuente es: ¿Me das una mano? ¿Me podés dar una mano? Dame una mano, por favor, con este tema...


----------



## SpiceMan

Coincido con mis coterráneos. Además no se usa mucho diminutivos en Argentina en general. Bah, depende dónde. En Buenos Aires, Córdoba y Rosario hasta donde yo sé.
En San Juan es normal que te digan "ahicito nomás" y cosas similares, pero en Buenos Aires nadie dice "ahorita", ni "manito" (¿cómo andás hermaaano? tanto tieeempo), ni diminutivos en general, excepto que se esté hablando a los niños, e incluso en esos casos, tampoco se usa tanto.

Cuando voy a Brasil (tengo familia allá), y hablan todo en diminutivo (como es costumbre en Brasil), no puedo dejar de sentir que hablan de modo infantil.


----------



## perrodelmal

Parece que ya se desvirtuó ésto...



			
				marinax said:
			
		

> no estoy de acuerdo. de hecho el que te haya dicho que en argentina usamos la palabra "manita", no se de que lugar de argentina viene...


Perdón marinax, no me expliqué bien, lo que quise decir es que las personas, en general, no parecen ponerse de acuerdo sobre cuál es el verdadero diminutivo de mano. En Sudamérica se usa manito, y en países como México y España se usa manita, fin de la historia.




			
				ines said:
			
		

> Coincido con vos, Marinax, viví en varios lugares de Argentina y nunca escuché decir "manita". Lo más frecuente es: ¿Me das una mano? ¿Me podés dar una mano? Dame una mano, por favor, con este tema...





			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Coincido con mis coterráneos. Además no se usa mucho diminutivos en Argentina en general. Bah, depende dónde. En Buenos Aires, Córdoba y Rosario hasta donde yo sé.
> En San Juan es normal que te digan "ahicito nomás" y cosas similares, pero en Buenos Aires nadie dice "ahorita", ni "manito" (¿cómo andás hermaaano? tanto tieeempo), ni diminutivos en general, excepto que se esté hablando a los niños, e incluso en esos casos, tampoco se usa tanto.


 
No estoy hablando de si es más frecuente el uso de mano o de su diminutivo. Estoy hablando de que en Sudamérica el diminutivo de mano es manito y no manita como acá, para mí es claro que la terminación de género femenino de un diminutivo es ita, y no ito.

Tampoco estoy hablando del mote de 'mano' que viene de 'hermano' (amigo, compadre, etc).

Bah, el chiste es que ya leí todos los threads de 'manito' y es claro que con esta discusión no llegaremos a ningún lado. Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## SpiceMan

Si, pero como termina en "o" es fácil entender qué es lo que pasa .

http://www.indiana.edu/~call/reglas/conc_genero.html
(leer abajo en "Palabras de origen latino")

En general, lo que diga la RAE no me importa mucho, así que depende de cada uno considerarlo "correcto" o no.

Un artículo interesante: http://jamillan.com/esparcub.htm


----------



## SADACA

Me das una mano / manito
Me echas una mano / manito

Aqui en la tierra del Viaducto


----------



## Jellby

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Si, pero como termina en "o" es fácil entender qué es lo que pasa .



Sin embargo, creo que no ocurre lo mismo con "problema", siempre he visto/oído el diminutivo como "problemita" y nunca como "problemito". ¿Será que en España nos gustan especialmente los diminutivos terminados en a?


----------



## SpiceMan

La día/El dío que hablemos de el mano/la mana, los problemos/las problemas, etc., desaparecerán las inconsistencias del idioma que provienen del latín y dejaremos de lado estas discusiones bizantinas.

Otra cosa que pensé: Ahí -> Ahicito. Luego -> Lueguito. Ahora -> Ahorita. Arriba -> Arribita.

Los adverbios no tienen género y como tales deberían ser en masculino (creo, por que es el "neutro"). Sin embargo nadie dice que "ahorito" o "arribito" son lo correcto. Creo que todo ser humano que aprende el idioma sin haber escuchado ni "manito" ni "manita" diría manito. Excepto los locos por el idioma, como nosotros los foreros, nadie se fija si el artículo es la o el, ni mira el diccionario para ver si una palabra es femenina o masculina ni nada.


----------



## DuFresne

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Sólo como curiosidad: En España lo normal es "¿Me echas una mano con esto?"


en toda España no, pero sí en Galicia... muchos gallegos lo dicen así


----------



## Angie2006

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> he visto que los argentinos (no sé si otros más) dicen así cuando piden ayuda.
> 
> "¿Me da una manito con esto?"
> 
> Yo supongo que es como en México "¿Me echas una mano con esto?"
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es lo de manito, pues según yo debería de ser manita, diminutivo de mano.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué dicen así o cuál es la lógica de los argentinos para decirlo así?
> 
> Gracias


 

Creo que eso no tiene explicacion, son formas de decirlo. chao!!


----------



## Ignarciso

DuFresne said:
			
		

> en toda España no, pero sí en Galicia... muchos gallegos lo dicen así


 
¿¿¿¿???? No es que yo esté muy versado sobre el español que se habla en el resto de España, pero yo siempre he escuchado y dicho "me echas una mano", así que permíteme que no entienda tu post.


----------



## Laia

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Otra cosa que pensé: Ahí -> Ahicito. Luego -> Lueguito. Ahora -> Ahorita. Arriba -> Arribita.


 
¿_Ahicito _y _arribita_ son palabras que se dicen en realidad, o sólo es un ejemplo de cómo serían si fuesen diminutivos?

P.D.: Esto es muy Ned Flanders... jaja


----------



## SpiceMan

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿_Ahicito _y _arribita_ son palabras que se dicen en realidad, o sólo es un ejemplo de cómo serían si fuesen diminutivos?
> 
> P.D.: Esto es muy Ned Flanders... jaja


Mi idea era mostrar como se dice, y como "sería lo lógico" según reglas de distinta calaña.



			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Los adverbios no tienen género y como tales deberían ser en masculino (creo, por que es el "neutro"). Sin embargo nadie dice que "ahorito" o "arribito" son lo correcto.


----------



## elmoch

*mano*. *1. *‘Parte del cuerpo que comprende desde la muñeca hasta la punta de los dedos’. Es femenino: _la mano. _*Para el diminutivo son válidas las formas manito y manita. *Lo habitual en la formación de los diminutivos de nombres que acaban en _-a_ o en _-o_ es que el sufijo conserve la misma vocal final del sustantivo, independientemente de cuál sea el género gramatical de este: _la_ _casa > la casita, el mapa > el mapita, el cuadro > el cuadrito, la moto > la motito_. En el caso de _mano,_ excepcionalmente, se han generado ambas formas; así, _manito,_ que mantiene la _-o_ final del sustantivo, es la forma habitual en la mayor parte de América: _«Saluda a Cámara con la manito» _(Cuzzani _Zorro_ [Arg. 1988]); y _manita,_ que se ha generado atendiendo al género gramatical del sustantivo _mano,_ y no a su vocal final, es la forma que se usa habitualmente en España y en México: _«Nomás se despidió con la manita»_ (Monsiváis _Ofensiva_ [Méx. 1979]). Menos frecuente es el diminutivo _manecita, _también correcto: _«Él, enamorado, apretaba más la tierna manecita»_ (Derbez _Usos_ [Méx. 1988]).

*2. En México, mano (dim. manito)* es acortamiento de _hermano,_ usado, aunque cada vez con menos frecuencia, como tratamiento de confianza entre hombres: _«¡Cálmate, mano, ya se te subió!»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]); _«Nos han descosido todos los inventarios de los cuarteles, hermano, manito del alma»_ (Paso _Palinuro _[Méx. 1977]).


Fuente: *Diccionario panhispánico de dudas*.


----------



## elcampet

Pues considero que elmoch con su explicación tan completa ha logrado poner el punto final a este foro.
Saludos.


----------



## Yeu

¿Por qué en México a el diminutivo de mano le decimos manita? por ejemplo si mandamos a un niño a lavarse las manos, le podemos decir "lavate las manitas". Aqui en Chile dirían "lavate las manitos".
¿O también usan manitos en México y yo nunca lo escuche?

Manito y manita (mani, mano y demás derivaciones) también lo usamos en México como sinónimo de amigo, compadre, pero no es el tema.

Saludos !!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

No... nunca he escuchado que digan "lávate las manitos"    me molesta a los oídos 
No sé.... será que una mano es "una" (extremidad) y no "un" (extremidod)  
Saludos


----------



## Yeu

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> No... nunca he escuchado que digan "lávate las manitos"    me molesta a los oídos
> No sé.... será que una mano es "una" (extremidad) y no "un" (extremidod)
> Saludos


 
Si a mi me pasaba lo mismo, pero poco a poco uno se acostumbra . ¿Cuál es la correcta entonces? ¿Manita? porque viene de "la mano"?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Uuuuyyy... ¡qué complicado!
Acabo de ir al DPD y dice que ambas formas son aceptadas. Que aunque, lo habitual en la formación de los diminutivos de nombres que acaban en _-a_ o en _-o_ es que el sufijo conserve la misma vocal final del sustantivo, independientemente de cuál sea el género gramatical de este, en el caso de mano han surgido ambas formas. Usandose manito en la mayor parte de América y manita en España y México...
Regionalismos... siempre regionalismos jajajaja


----------



## Yeu

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Uuuuyyy... ¡qué complicado!
> Acabo de ir al DPD y dice que ambas formas son aceptadas. Que aunque, lo habitual en la formación de los diminutivos de nombres que acaban en _-a_ o en _-o_ es que el sufijo conserve la misma vocal final del sustantivo, independientemente de cuál sea el género gramatical de este, en el caso de mano han surgido ambas formas. Usandose manito en la mayor parte de América y manita en España y México...
> Regionalismos... siempre regionalismos jajajaja


 
¡¡¡Siempre Regionalismos!!! y como mencionas que curioso que solo es en España y México, el uso de "manita", al menos a mi ya no me extraña cuando me dice mi esposo, dame la manito


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Mano en femenino no nos suena mal porque lo aprendemos así, pero en realidad sería más natural "el mano". El diminutivo debería ser "manitos" pero claro, suena fatal. No tenía ni idea de que se decía "manitos" en Chile... nunca te irás a la cama sin aprender algo nuevo


----------



## belén

Hola
En este hilo se discutió este tema. Les ruego sigan la conversación en el mismo, gracias

Belén


----------



## cepriego

Jellby said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, creo que no ocurre lo mismo con "problema", siempre he visto/oído el diminutivo como "problemita" y nunca como "problemito". ¿Será que en España nos gustan especialmente los diminutivos terminados en a?



Yo creo que es simple, la palabra "mano" es de género femenino, por lo tanto su diminutivo se debe formar agregando la partícula "ita" y NO "ito"

Una mano= una manita


----------



## cepriego

Yeu said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué en México a el diminutivo de mano le decimos manita? por ejemplo si mandamos a un niño a lavarse las manos, le podemos decir "lavate las manitas". Aqui en Chile dirían "lavate las manitos".
> ¿O también usan manitos en México y yo nunca lo escuche?
> 
> Manito y manita (mani, mano y demás derivaciones) también lo usamos en México como sinónimo de amigo, compadre, pero no es el tema.
> 
> Saludos !!



Si se usa mucho "manitos" en México, principalmente en el Sur


----------



## Yeu

cepriego said:
			
		

> Si se usa mucho "manitos" en México, principalmente en el Sur


 
Entonces es más común decirle manitos en latinoamérica... mi familia es del sur pero nunca escuche que dijeran manitos.

Saludos.


----------



## Confundida

Los dos diminutivos son correctos: manita o una manito. Solo q el primero es usado solo en Mexico.


----------



## Yeu

Confundida said:
			
		

> Los dos diminutivos son correctos: manita o una manito. Solo q el primero es usado solo en Mexico.


 
En España también es manita.


----------



## cepriego

Yeu said:
			
		

> Entonces es más común decirle manitos en latinoamérica... mi familia es del sur pero nunca escuche que dijeran manitos.
> 
> Saludos.



Me refiero al sur de México, vivo en Tabasco y no lo he escuchado solo una vez sino casi siempre en lugar de "manitas".


----------



## Yeu

cepriego said:
			
		

> Me refiero al sur de México, vivo en Tabasco y no lo he escuchado solo una vez sino casi siempre en lugar de "manitas".



Yo también me refiero a México. Mi mamá y su familia son de Veracruz.


----------



## cepriego

Yeu said:
			
		

> Yo también me refiero a México. Mi mamá y su familia son de Veracruz.



Bueno, pos ya sabes, te digo lo que escucho, tal vez en Veracruz no se usa el término "manitos" pero en Tabasco si


----------



## Jellby

cepriego said:
			
		

> Yo creo que es simple, la palabra "mano" es de género femenino, por lo tanto su diminutivo se debe formar agregando la partícula "ita" y NO "ito"
> 
> Una mano= una manita



Pues esa regla no suele cumplirse, normalmente los diminutivos mantienen la terminación de la palabra original cuando es "o" o "a", sea cual sea el género:

El problema -> el problemita
La moto -> la motito
El mapa -> el mapita
La foto -> la fotito
Charo -> Charito (Rosario, nombre femenino)
Chema -> Chemita (José María, nombre masculino)

Usar "manita" para "mano" es una irregularidad.


----------



## elmoch

Es un hecho de lengua y no hay que marear más la perdiz. Los que dicen *manito* no van a decir *manita* y viceversa. Ambas formas tienen su lógica para los hablantes respectivos.


----------



## ricomn

Hola.
 Despuès de leer èste thread, solo me quedò la duda de como se serìa el aumentativo (si asì se dice) de mano en Argentina.
gracias.


----------



## mirx

SpiceMan said:


> La día/El dío que hablemos de el mano/la mana, los problemos/las problemas, etc., desaparecerán las inconsistencias del idioma que provienen del latín y dejaremos de lado estas discusiones bizantinas.
> 
> Otra cosa que pensé: Ahí -> Ahicito. Luego -> Lueguito. Ahora -> Ahorita. Arriba -> Arribita.
> 
> Los adverbios no tienen género y como tales deberían ser en masculino (creo, por que es el "neutro"). Sin embargo nadie dice que "ahorito" o "arribito" son lo correcto. Creo que todo ser humano que aprende el idioma sin haber escuchado ni "manito" ni "manita" diría manito. Excepto los locos por el idioma, como nosotros los foreros, nadie se fija si el artículo es la o el, ni mira el diccionario para ver si una palabra es femenina o masculina ni nada.


 

Difieron fuertemente con eso de que los que aprenden el idoma como sedunda legua dirían manito, es obvio que debe ser manita, o cómo dicen en Argentina "*El* mano". Yo siempre he escuchado "*la* mano" por lo tanto es manita y manota


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Difieron fuertemente con eso de que los que aprenden el idoma como sedunda legua dirían manito, es obvio que debe ser manita, o cómo dicen en Argentina "*El* mano". Yo siempre he escuchado "*la* mano" por lo tanto es manita y manota



Pues lo normal es que los diminutivos mantengan la terminación, independientemente del género (pero no el aumentativo, qué curioso):

El mapa -> el mapita -> el mapazo
El problema -> el problemilla -> el problemote
La foto -> la fotito -> la fotaza
La moto -> la motito -> la motaza

Así que "la manita" (que es lo normal al menos en España) es un caso especial.


----------



## Juliomelecio

¿Cuál es el diminutivo de la mano, la manito o la manita?
¡Ojalá coincidan con la respuesta que he dado para no quedar mal!
Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México.. la manita.


----------



## elbeto

Janis Joplin said:


> En México.. la manita.


 
Secundo a Janis Joplin. _Manita_ es usado acá.
Bien dicho manita.


----------



## ILT

Debido a que la pregunta es idéntica he unido los dos hilos para enriquecer el tema. 

Saludos

ILT


----------



## MirisPerez

SpiceMan said:


> Si, pero como termina en "o" es fácil entender qué es lo que pasa .
> 
> http://www.indiana.edu/~call/reglas/conc_genero.html
> (leer abajo en "Palabras de origen latino")
> 
> En general, lo que diga la RAE no me importa mucho, así que depende de cada uno considerarlo "correcto" o no.
> 
> Un artículo interesante: http://jamillan.com/esparcub.htm


 

 En realidad lo correcto sería "l*as* man*itas*", para que el artículo femenino plural concuerde con la terminación del diminutivo plural en el sustantivo, de acuerdo *las* reglas gramaticales del español; ya que mano es un sustantivo femenino.



SpiceMan said:


> La día/El dío que hablemos de el mano/la mana, los problemos/las problemas, etc., desaparecerán las inconsistencias del idioma que provienen del latín y dejaremos de lado estas discusiones bizantinas.
> 
> Otra cosa que pensé: Ahí -> Ahicito. Luego -> Lueguito. Ahora -> Ahorita. Arriba -> Arribita.
> 
> Los adverbios no tienen género y como tales deberían ser en masculino (creo, por que es el "neutro"). Sin embargo nadie dice que "ahorito" o "arribito" son lo correcto. Creo que todo ser humano que aprende el idioma sin haber escuchado ni "manito" ni "manita" diría manito. Excepto los locos por el idioma, como nosotros los foreros, nadie se fija si el artículo es la o el, ni mira el diccionario para ver si una palabra es femenina o masculina ni nada.


 

Estás tratando de justificar tu modo de hablar.
De todas maneras a los adverbios no se les puede agregar el articulo ya sea femenino o masculino, nunca dices "la ahorita" o "el arribito" ni quitándole el diminutivo.
Una persona que aprende español tiene que memorizar las palabras que son femeninas y las que son masculinas, ya que no todas tienen un orden lógico. Por ej. el día, la noche, el planeta, etc. Por otro lado a los nativohablantes de español nos sale de manera natural, no tenemos que preguntar si es masc. o fem. simplemente hablamos porque ya tenemos el chip en la mente de lo que se trata.



Angie2006 said:


> Creo que eso no tiene explicacion, son formas de decirlo. chao!!


 

Excelente respuesta, es un regionalismo. Parte de la lingüística descriptiva.



Laia said:


> ¿_Ahicito _y _arribita_ son palabras que se dicen en realidad, o sólo es un ejemplo de cómo serían si fuesen diminutivos?
> 
> P.D.: Esto es muy Ned Flanders... jaja


 
Pues yo si he escuchado esos diminutivos.  Obviamente en México no los acostumbramos, pero en sudamérica son muy comunes. No traten de negarlo porque si son bastante comunes hasta dicen UNITO. ¿còmo ves?



SpiceMan said:


> Mi idea era mostrar como se dice, y como "sería lo lógico" según reglas de distinta calaña.


 
Pues yo si he escuchado esos diminutivos.  Obviamente en México no los acostumbramos, pero en sudamérica son muy comunes. No traten de negarlo porque si son bastante comunes hasta dicen UNITO. ¿còmo ves?



elmoch said:


> *mano*. *1. *‘Parte del cuerpo que comprende desde la muñeca hasta la punta de los dedos’. Es femenino: _la mano. _*Para el diminutivo son válidas las formas manito y manita. *Lo habitual en la formación de los diminutivos de nombres que acaban en _-a_ o en _-o_ es que el sufijo conserve la misma vocal final del sustantivo, independientemente de cuál sea el género gramatical de este: _la_ _casa > la casita, el mapa > el mapita, el cuadro > el cuadrito, la moto > la motito_. En el caso de _mano,_ excepcionalmente, se han generado ambas formas; así, _manito,_ que mantiene la _-o_ final del sustantivo, es la forma habitual en la mayor parte de América: _«Saluda a Cámara con la manito» _(Cuzzani _Zorro_ [Arg. 1988]); y _manita,_ que se ha generado atendiendo al género gramatical del sustantivo _mano,_ y no a su vocal final, es la forma que se usa habitualmente en España y en México: _«Nomás se despidió con la manita»_ (Monsiváis _Ofensiva_ [Méx. 1979]). Menos frecuente es el diminutivo _manecita, _también correcto: _«Él, enamorado, apretaba más la tierna manecita»_ (Derbez _Usos_ [Méx. 1988]).
> 
> *2. En México, mano (dim. manito)* es acortamiento de _hermano,_ usado, aunque cada vez con menos frecuencia, como tratamiento de confianza entre hombres: _«¡Cálmate, mano, ya se te subió!»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]); _«Nos han descosido todos los inventarios de los cuarteles, hermano, manito del alma»_ (Paso _Palinuro _[Méx. 1977]).
> 
> 
> Fuente: *Diccionario panhispánico de dudas*.


 

Al ser una expresión tan usada, tuvo que ser agregada al vocabulario(lingüística descriptiva y no objetiva)



Yeu said:


> Si a mi me pasaba lo mismo, pero poco a poco uno se acostumbra . ¿Cuál es la correcta entonces? ¿Manita? porque viene de "la mano"?


 

Pues claro Es un sustantivo femenino.



Confundida said:


> Los dos diminutivos son correctos: manita o una manito. Solo q el primero es usado solo en Mexico.


 

Si que estás confundida.  No es sólo en México.



Jellby said:


> Pues lo normal es que los diminutivos mantengan la terminación, independientemente del género (pero no el aumentativo, qué curioso):
> 
> El mapa -> el mapita -> el mapazo
> El problema -> el problemilla -> el problemote
> La foto -> la fotito -> la fotaza
> La moto -> la motito -> la motaza
> 
> Así que "la manita" (que es lo normal al menos en España) es un caso especial.


 

No en todos lados se usan esas terminaciones de aumentativos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola,
Los aumentativos que formula Jellby están perfectos para mí. El Colombia tendemos principalmente a decir "manita" pero muy frecuentemente se oye "manito" en contextos coloquiales; pero si hay que anteponerle un determinante o ponerle un adjetivo, lo haremos siempre en femenino:

L*a*s más lind*a*s manitas.
Est*a*s manitas travies*a*s.
¿L*a*s manitos están limpi*a*s?
Un*a*s manitos cubiert*a*s de barro.

Como sea, lo estrictamente correcto sería "*manita*", pues "mano" es femenino y está demostrado que en el español la última vocal de un sustantivo no necesaria y estrictamente le atribuye un género (se puede decir "la testigo", "la reo", "esa hermosa modelo"; se dice "el día", "la radio", "la libido", etc.). Pero dado que también está tan generalizado, ambos diminutivos están aceptados oficialmente. 

Saludos,


----------



## Ushuaia

Me parece que es al revés: que lo "estrictamente correcto" en relación con su costrucción sería "manito" y que "manita" es una palabra más antigua, usada hoy en muchos lugares y por lo tanto -en lo que hace a la lengua, un bicho que está vivo en tanto se la use y por ende se la modifique- también "estrictamente correcta" en relación con su historia, su uso y su significado.
Si "manita" es LA correcta, yo empiezo a usarla... en cuanto todos empecemos a usar "el problemito", "el poemito", "el mapito", "la motita" (por "moto", no por "mota"), que también responden a la normativa. ¿Que esas no existen? "Manita", acá y en países a los que no puedo viajar sin pasaporte y en los que se hablan variedades del castellano muy distintas de la mía, tampoco. 

Entiendo que "manito" apareció después, con lo que "mano" dejó de ser una de las excepciones en la formación del diminutivo y pasó a tener uno "regular" (si cabe la expresión) y uno excepcional. 
La lingüística descriptiva es muy útil a la hora de analizar una lengua, un fenómeno natural a los hombres que primero aparece y recién después es pasible de clasificación; es imposible compararla con la normativa, puesto que parten de conceptos diferentes. Según la normativa estricta, LA correcta debería ser "manito", que conserva la vocal final de la palabra; es justamente la gramática descriptiva la que le da argumentos a la validez de "manita".

Decir que el uso de una u otra forma es un regionalismo es una barbaridad, si tenemos en cuenta que "manita" se usa -por ejemplo- en España y en México y "manito" en Venezuela, Chile, Perú y Argentina. ¿De qué "regiones" estamos hablando? Ambas formas son correctas. Una, "manitas", es irregular, más antigua y -gracias a que pervive en México- utilizada por una cantidad mayor de hablantes del castellano. La otra es más reciente, regular en su construcción y utilizada por una cantidad suficiente -y suficientemente diversa- de hablantes como para ser considerada parte del cuerpo de la lengua, no perteneciente a ninguna variedad en particular. 

Acabo de encontrar un texto interesante sobre este tema, _¿La manito o la manita?_, de Ángel Rosenblat. Le robo el final: "Los analogistas habrían defendido _la manita; _los anomalistas, _la manito. _Nosotros, en cambio, vemos en la lengua el juego armónico de las dos fuerzas". 

(Si tenemos esa suerte.)

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Veo tu punto, Ushuaia, y me suena, me suena... Acá me corrijo:


Milton Sand said:


> Como sea, lo estrictamente correcto sería "*manito*", aunque "mano" es femenino y esté demostrado que en el español la última vocal de un sustantivo no necesaria y estrictamente le atribuye un género (se puede decir "la testigo", "la reo", "esa hermosa modelo"; se dice "el día", "la radio", "la libido", etc.). Pero dado que "*manita*" también está tan generalizado, ambos diminutivos están aceptados oficialmente.


Chaíto, pues.


----------



## ManPaisa

Milton Sand said:


> Hola,
> Los aumentativos que formula Jellby están perfectos para mí. El Colombia tendemos principalmente a decir "manita" pero muy frecuentemente se oye "manito" en contextos coloquiales; pero si hay que anteponerle un determinante o ponerle un adjetivo, lo haremos siempre en femenino:
> 
> L*a*s más lind*a*s manitas.
> Est*a*s manitas travies*a*s.
> ¿L*a*s manitos están limpi*a*s?
> Un*a*s manitos cubiert*a*s de barro.


Hola, Milton.
¿Dónde dicen manita en Colombia? ¿En Santander?

Por lo menos en Medellín y en Bogotá (aclaro que, en esta última, que yo recuerde) es siempre _la manito, la manito bonita, la manito limpia._


----------



## Calambur

Ushuaia said:


> Si "manita" es LA correcta, yo empiezo a usarla... en cuanto todos empecemos a usar "el problemito", "el poemito", "el mapito", "la motita" (por "moto", no por "mota"), que también responden a la normativa. ¿Que esas no existen? "Manita", acá y en países a los que no puedo viajar sin pasaporte y en los que se hablan variedades del castellano muy distintas de la mía, tampoco.


Pues, yo sí digo _manita_... Me lo enseñó mi mamá, cuando todavía no levantaba tres palmos del suelo. Era un "versito":
_¡Qué linda manita_
_que tengo yo!_
_¡Qué linda manita_
_que Dios me dio!_
Y como esas cosas se le quedan a uno grabadas, sigo diciendo *manita*.


----------



## Milton Sand

ManPaisa said:


> Hola, Milton.
> ¿Dónde dicen manita en Colombia? ¿En Santander?
> 
> Por lo menos en Medellín y en Bogotá (aclaro que, en esta última, que yo recuerde) es siempre _la manito, la manito bonita, la manito limpia._


Ole, don paisa:
Pues parece que sí, que es acá en Santander o, al menos, en Bucaramanga, decimos "manita". Se me olvida que nuestros hablados colombianos pueden diferir, a veces muchísimo. (Como en Medellín, cuando me dijeron: "Oiste, Milton: subí las escalas", yo me imaginé alzando el instrumento para medir planos en vez de subiendo escaleras).

Acabo de hablar con la tía mía de Bogotá: efectivamente, allá dicen "manito".

Chao, _'manito_.


----------



## TuPapá

perrodelmal said:


> Parece que ya se desvirtuó ésto...
> 
> 
> Perdón marinax, no me expliqué bien, lo que quise decir es que las personas, en general, no parecen ponerse de acuerdo sobre cuál es el verdadero diminutivo de mano. En Sudamérica se usa manito, y en países como México y España se usa manita, fin de la historia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No estoy hablando de si es más frecuente el uso de mano o de su diminutivo. Estoy hablando de que en Sudamérica el diminutivo de mano es manito y no manita como acá, para mí es claro que la terminación de género femenino de un diminutivo es ita, y no ito.
> 
> Tampoco estoy hablando del mote de 'mano' que viene de 'hermano' (amigo, compadre, etc).
> 
> Bah, el chiste es que ya leí todos los threads de 'manito' y es claro que con esta discusión no llegaremos a ningún lado. Gracias por sus respuestas.


 
Re: una manito

Hola. Yo creo que estas equivocado porque generalmente es como tu dices pero no tiene nada que ver el genero de una palabra para determinar la terminacion del diminutivo... segun tu decimos "La manita" porque "La mano" es femenino ¿no?
entonces para "El agua" es masculino y segun esa regla de tres deberiamos usar (una supuesta terminacion en masculino) o sea 
"El aguito" ?... sin embargo es "El aguita" 

"""Entonces podemos ver que se utiliza una terminacion para un diminutivo segun la terminacon de la palabra independientemente de su genero""""

o sea... La Mano - La Manito / El Agua - El Aguita


----------



## Realice

TuPapá said:


> entonces para "El agua" es masculino y segun esa regla de tres deberiamos usar (una supuesta terminacion en masculino) o sea
> "El aguito" ?... sin embargo es "El aguita"


'Agua' es femenino, aunque lleve el artículo determinado 'el', en vez de 'la', para evitar la cacofonía. Es 'agua clar*a*', 'agua limpi*a*'... todo, menos artículo o determinante, concuerda en femenino con 'agua'.


----------



## mirx

Tengo una pregunta para los que dicen "manitos". ¿También hablan de las _manecillos_ doradas del reloj? o ¿los _manecitos_ preciosas de un bebé?

En fín, ¿que si se mantiene constante la terminación masculina en otras formaciones del diminutivo o solo en *-ito*?

Gracias.


----------



## miguel89

mirx said:


> Tengo una pregunta para los que dicen "manitos". ¿También hablan de las _manecillos_ doradas del reloj? o ¿los _manecitos_ preciosas de un bebé?


Por aquí, evitamos con mucha sensatez tanto la una (diríamos agujas doradas del reloj) como la otra (no pasamos de manitos preciosas de bebe)


----------



## mirx

miguel89 said:


> Por aquí, evitamos con mucha sensatez tanto la una (diríamos agujas doradas del reloj) como la otra (no pasamos de manitos preciosas de bebe)


 
Ja, bueno, con que no sean las aguji_tos_ me conformo. Pero, ya en serio, fijate en la última pregunta. ¿Si tuvieras que formar otros diminutivos cómo lo harías?


----------



## Ushuaia

mirx said:


> Tengo una pregunta para los que dicen "manitos". ¿También hablan de las _manecillos_ doradas del reloj? o ¿los _manecitos_ preciosas de un bebé?
> 
> En fín, ¿que si se mantiene constante la terminación masculina en otras formaciones del diminutivo o solo en *-ito*?
> 
> Gracias.



Acá hablamos (o hablábamos: puede que los más jovenes no usen mucho la palabra, como no usan mucho los relojes) de _las manecillas_ del reloj, palabra que sí es común a todo el castellano. ¡Cómo la pronunciamos es otro cantar!

Se debe haber hablado, más arriba en este hilo, de los diminutivos de _moto_ y _mapa_, por ejemplo, que, como _manito_, son... "regulares". No es que la terminación de _manito_ sea "masculina": es en "o", nomás.


----------



## mirx

Ushuaia said:


> Acá hablamos (o hablábamos: puede que los más jovenes no usen mucho la palabra, como no usan mucho los relojes) de _las manecillas_ del reloj, palabra que sí es común a todo el castellano. ¡Cómo la pronunciamos es otro cantar!
> 
> Se debe haber hablado, más arriba en este hilo, de los diminutivos de _moto_ y _mapa_, por ejemplo, que, como _manito_, son... "regulares". No es que la terminación de _manito_ sea "masculina": es en "o", nomás.


 
Se habló, a mí lo que me interesaba o interesa es el caso concreto de mano, y ver si la formación de otras formas diminutivas también conservan la "o", o si como ya me comentas sí se usa -a.


----------



## miguel89

Ushuaia said:


> Acá hablamos (o hablábamos: puede que los más jovenes no usen mucho la palabra, como no usan mucho los relojes) de _las manecillas_ del reloj, palabra que sí es común a todo el castellano. ¡Cómo la pronunciamos es otro cantar!


¡Qué extraño! Ni mi abuela la usaba. Hasta leí hace un tiempo que se había determinado que ciertas traducciones de cuentos de Kafka no pertenecían a Borges, porque él nunca habría escrito _manecillas_.


----------



## Ushuaia

Como respondió Miguel, en general solamente decimos "manito". Pero puesta a imaginar, si tuviera que describir unas manos pequeñiiiiísimas diría "unas manititas", palabra que suena inventada pero se entendería. ¡Apareció la "a"! 

Miguel, respecto de "manecillas" no sé qué decirte. Seguro que soy más joven que tu abuela; de hecho mis padres son de la generación que para preguntar la hora pedía "tirame las agujas"... pero yo digo _manecillas_.


----------



## ROMINACA

Hola! Soy argentina y vivo en España. Les puedo contestar respondiendo a una lógica: Moto=Motito, Foto=Fotito, Mano=Manito. Por regla general se mantiene la -o del sustantivo original. No es correcto decir que los diminutivos no se utilizan, porque en todos los países se usan, por lo tanto pido que se tenga respeto al uso que se utiliza en cada lugar, pues las lenguas son vivas, y evolucionan. Por otro lado, siguiendo el hilo, "Manita" es una excepción a la regla, por el uso masivo al cual llegó.


----------



## jartesm

En el Bierzo también se usa "manito" en lugar de "manita", en cualquier contexto (coger de la mano a un niño; cogerlo de la manito).


----------



## Calambur

No me apetece repasar lo dicho en este hilo, pero como veo que he participado, reitero lo que supongo que ya dije: *mano *es un sustantivo femenino, y para mí el diminutivo es *manita*; siempre lo dije así y seguiré diciéndolo de la misma forma, aunque no ignoro que muchos dicen 'manito'.

_Qué linda manit*a* que tengo yo,
qué linda manit*a* que dios me dio...

_(Cosas que uno aprende de chiquito, y no las olvida nunca.)


----------



## Janis Joplin

De acuerdo con Calambur, así lo aprendí, crecí diciéndolo así, es la costumbre en mi país y sólo he escuchado decir manito en programas de TV sudamericanos.

Tengo manita
no tengo manita
porque la tengo desconchavadita


----------



## Juliomelecio

Por lo general las palabras derivadas de otras originales, no aparecen en el diccionario, porque varían según el lugar (sobran los ejemplos). Las palabras "manecillas" y "manillas" no son derivadas, son originales y aparecen en el diccionario. Por lo tanto las comparaciones hechas con estas palabras y otras originales no son válidas. Yo por lógica digo "manito" porque la palabra "mano" original termina en "o" y es femenina.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Juliomelecio said:


> Por lo general las palabras derivadas de otras originales, no aparecen en el diccionario, porque varían según el lugar (sobran los ejemplos). Las palabras "manecillas" y "manillas" no son derivadas, son originales y aparecen en el diccionario. Por lo tanto las comparaciones hechas con estas palabras y otras originales no son válidas. Yo por lógica digo "manito" porque la palabra "mano" original termina en "o" y es femenina.



Sí, son derivadas. Pero adquirieron sentido propio distinto al diminutivo original, y por eso las recoge eek el diccionario.


----------

